# Another coat problem - need help!



## havaguy (Dec 17, 2013)

I had my gold colored hav in a full coat that he has been growing for several years, and then he got a bad case of fleas this fall that I had a hard time getting on top of. I ended up getting a natural, oil -based remedy that I put on his back which ended up causing his hair to break off where I put it which of course made me very angry. Now he has very short hair next to very long hair so my plan is just going to clip it all down to even things out and basically start from scratch, hard as it will be for me to do.

My questions are about what products will help strenthen his hair so it doesn't break off again and has the best chance of growing out, and how to trim a hav so it doesn't end up looking like a bichon or a teddy bear. My dog has the typical soft, thin and kinky hav coat. In the past I've use Coat Handler products on him until I ran out of the shampoo, then I got Mane and Tail at the supermarket. I also tried Pantene anti-breakage shampoo on him which I can't stand the tooty fruity smell of. I like the Coat Handler products the best but the shysters that sell it thru the mail charge you a fortune for the shipping so it ends up being a major investment to buy it. Anyone know who has the best prices on this with the shipping (I'm in Kansas)?

My hav - named Wheaty - is an energetic little fellow who likes to go for runs and walks with me. He doesn't seem to mind the long hair - even in summer - and it's funny to watch him running because he is VERY fast, so he looks like a ball of fur just zipping down the street. I think he would look like Higgins from the old TV show Petticote Junction if I could figure out the haircut.


----------



## Deacon Blues (Nov 22, 2013)

Amazon sells it with free two-day shipping if you're a Prime member. I'm sure it's reasonable if you're not a Prime member.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Clara (Dec 14, 2013)

I would say that your dog needs some high quality nutrition along with a good shampoo.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I personally would start with a trip to the vet for a complete physical exam including blood work and a skin scraping to make sure nothing else is going on. Always a good first step.


----------

